# neuvotella



## Gavril

I've seen _neuvotella _defined in at least two ways: "negotiate" and "consult". Would both the following sentences be acceptable?

_Kapinalliset ovat alkaneet neuvotella rauhasta istuvan hallituksen kanssa.

Yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli __korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa __hänen seuraavasta päätöksestään.

_kp


----------



## sammio

Gavril said:


> I've seen _neuvotella _defined in at least two ways: "negotiate" and "consult". Would both the following sentences be acceptable?
> 
> _Kapinalliset ovat alkaneet neuvotella rauhasta istuvan hallituksen kanssa.
> 
> Yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli __korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa __hänen seuraavasta päätöksestään.
> 
> _kp



They are both totally acceptable.

I'd like to comment the "kp" which you apparently used in the meaning of _kiitos paljon_(?). We don't shorten thankyous like that (I assume you took model from "ty" in English) but we write _kiits, kits, kts_ instead. These are very informal though and irritate many (including me) so it's better to write just _kiitos_. 

You didn't ask but here comes answers for unasked questions too!


----------



## JukkaT

I agree with Sammio. They are both acceptable, but I think that in the second example the pronoun _hänen_ is unnecessary and it makes that the sentence sounds a little bit weird: 

_Yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa seuraavasta päätöksestään._ 

And in the hypothetical situation where the expert makes that decision, the pronoun should be _tämän_: 

_Yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa tämän seuraavasta päätöksestä._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli __korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa _hänen_ seuraavasta päätöksestään._


Arvelisin että pääjohtaja tekee seuraavan päätöksensä neuvoteltuaan asiantuntijan kanssa, eikö niin?


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Arvelisin että pääjohtaja tekee seuraavan päätöksensä neuvoteltuaan asiantuntijan kanssa, eikö niin?



Niin. Onkohan kirjoittamassani lauseessa jotakin, joka edellyttää toisin?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Niin. Onkohan kirjoittamassani lauseessa jotakin, joka edellyttää toisin?


Jos sanot, että _yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli __korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa __*hänen* seuraavasta päätöksestään,_ se tarkoittaa, että päätöksen tekee tämä asiantuntija. Samoin jos sanotaan _"- - - *tämän* seuraavasta päätöksestä."_


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Jos sanot, että _yhtiön pääjohtaja neuvotteli __korkeapalkkaisen asiantuntijan kanssa __*hänen* seuraavasta päätöksestään,_ se tarkoittaa, että päätöksen tekee tämä asiantuntija. Samoin jos sanotaan _"- - - *tämän* seuraavasta päätöksestä."_



Kiitos selvennyksestä. Jos olisin kirjoittanut yksinkertaisesti, _Pääjohtaja neuvotteli asiantuntijan kanssa seuraavasta päätöksestä_, kenen päätöksen oletettaisiin olevan kyseessä?


----------



## sakvaka

Kenen tahansa, luultavimmin pääjohtajan.

Muistisääntö: Jos lauseen subjektin omaisuuteen viitataan myöhemmin lauseessa, persoonapronominin genetiiviä ei käytetä.

_Kastelen kukkiani._ (EI: _Kastelen minun kukkiani._)


----------

